# Has anyone tried Oxy Powder???



## 18528 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi gang,has anyone ever tried Oxy Powder? I was wondering if it was effective...This week I "weaned" myself off an old habit of a couple of smokes in the morning (to help me go to the loo)...and it hasn't been pretty!! I'm backed up and bloated like I'm 5 months pregnant or something!I take Zelnorm 3x a day, and have tried Super Colon Cleanse in the past (it worked well previously). Neither seem to be doing much now...I don't want to go back to smoking, but I don't want to feel miserable and toxic!! Both are terrible!HELP!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is an osmotic laxative with a high dose of magnesium in it. I think you can get the same results from Milk of Magnesia or Magnesium Citrate you could get in the pharmacy for a lot less money.If you need stimulatory laxatives to go it might not do much other than make you sloshy inside. It may be worth getting you transit time tested, and your pelvic floor to determine what is going on, especially if the constipation is getting worse.K.


----------



## 18528 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Kathleen,Thanks for the prompt reply. If I buy M.O.M. at the pharmacy, how much is a "typical" dose for IBS-C people? Zelnorm 3x a day alone isn't cutting it...with a smoke or two in the morning, I was fine (went 2x every morning). Now that I've cut out the smoking, I can't go! I need to get over my "rituals" and re-program my body to go without smoking, but in the meantime I feel terrible. I can't even fit into my pants...too bloated.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

hang in there ibs blues- i too once had to smoke to go but b/c I got preganant i forced myself to quit- that was 8 years ago and I go evey am without a smoke. it was tough for a while- had to pray alot but don't give up- your body will evenutaully readjust and you won't need the cigs.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

About the Milk of Magnesia: I take two tablespoons daily, one in the morning and one before bed. This helps me tremendously, I have C really bad, and Zelnorm, Lactulose, Miralax, etc. all stopped working for me. Also I take Digestive Advantage IBS, two tablets daily, but that took a few days to show improvement. I've tried the Magnesium Citrate, and I just can't tolerate it anymore. Magnesium supplements work well, too, and are OTC, too.Hope this helps a little.


----------

